# Folder Ideas



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

What are you guys naming your folders? I have such a mess of apps that it's almost overwhelming trying to organize them. So far the only folders I have are books and word search. 

Melissa


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had the following categories for a few months now thanks to jailbreaking (apps listed are representative of the category, there's a lot more in each):

Read/Write:  all reading apps including RSS types, note apps, things like Pages
Shopping:  Amazon, eBay, etc.
Utilities: settings, calculator, USB disk/dropbox/iDisk, and the like
Travel: Maps, Google Earth, Trip Tracker
Cooking: Betty Crocker, Epicurious (too many apps in the reading category, so I split these out to keep them more accessible)
Games
Photography: all my photo editing and uploading tools

Now, with jailbreak, I have no limits on how many apps fit into a folder.  You may need multiples of some types--no way all my games would fit into one Apple-native folder!  You could sort by game type, for example.  I have an Audio folder on my iPhone that includes some apps I keep in Utilities on the iPad, because there are more of them on the phone. You may find you need to experiment a bit at first too; at this point, my most used apps stay outside folders on the springboard itself, and the really heavily used ones I leave on the dock.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the "springboard" the first page?  If so, my most used apps are currently either there or on the dock.  It's somewhat fluid as apps come and go in terms of use.

Your list of folders, Victoria, seems similar to what I anticipate having, though I will have a graphics folder and perhaps a productivity folder.  Perhaps also an entertainment folder.

Betsy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is the "springboard" the first page? If so, my most used apps are currently either there or on the dock. It's somewhat fluid as apps come and go in terms of use.
> 
> Your list of folders, Victoria, seems similar to what I anticipate having, though I will have a graphics folder and perhaps a productivity folder. Perhaps also an entertainment folder.
> 
> Betsy


Springboard is Apple's term for what we'd think of as the "desktop" on a regular computer. I do keep mine down to two pages--down to one when I can manage it--and the most used apps are on that first page.

I thought about a communications folder or some such, starting with AIM and Facebook, but as it turns out, I use them both too much to put them in a folder. Entertainment is another one...netflix, TuneInRadio, stuff like that. I try not to make a new folder unless I have at least four apps to put into it though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Springboard is Apple's term for what we'd think of as the "desktop" on a regular computer. I do keep mine down to two pages--down to one when I can manage it--and the most used apps are on that first page.
> 
> I thought about a communications folder or some such, starting with AIM and Facebook, but as it turns out, I use them both too much to put them in a folder. Entertainment is another one...netflix, TuneInRadio, stuff like that. I try not to make a new folder unless I have at least four apps to put into it though.


OK, thanks for the explanation. I have all the pages.  Most used are on the first page. Then there's a news page, a photo/graphics page, an entertainment page, 3 games pages, a travel page, a utility page, a miscellaneous page... the most used apps in each category are at the bottom right corner of each page. Oh, yeah, there's a music app page, too. That will definitely go in a folder.

I have more than enough to have a folder for Entertainment--Netflix, TuneInRadio (great app), Flixster, Yahoo Entertainment, ABC Video off the top of my head, I'm sure there are more. I'll also have a News folder. News junkie here.

I could have a health app folder--yoga, diet aids, CPR instruction app, WebMD app, etc.

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can I put more than four things in the dock?  If so, how do I get my contacts in there?  I am always needing my contacts and am on the wrong page.  Oh yeah, and how do you make a folder and move apps into it?  I am techie challenged.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> Can I put more than four things in the dock? If so, how do I get my contacts in there? I am always needing my contacts and am on the wrong page. Oh yeah, and how do you make a folder and move apps into it? I am techie challenged.


On the iPad, you can have up to 6 icons on the dock. Just touch and hold until they start jiggling and then drag it down to the dock. As for creating folders, while they're jiggling, drag one app on top of another app you want in the same folder and they will combine.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> On the iPad, you can have up to 6 icons on the dock. Just touch and hold until they start jiggling and then drag it down to the dock. As for creating folders, while they're jiggling, drag one app on top of another app you want in the same folder and they will combine.


Thanks Heather, I guess I thought I could somehow have six on my iphone and kept trying to force it and it wouldn't go. Now I know. I should have been able to see that there wasn't room, but I guess I thought they might shrink or something.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, yeah, on the iPhone it's only 4 (unless you've jailbroken it and then you can get 5)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> LOL, yeah, on the iPhone it's only 4 (*unless you've jailbroken it and then you can get 5*)


Or more if you use Infinidock (I think.) 

I find six on the iPad/four on the iPhone pretty good though. I don't think I'd personally want them any smaller on the iPhone or I'd find myself fat fingering things all the time!

You can also stick a folder in the dock in you need quick access to more than four apps from any given page.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I think I'm a complete idiot... How on earth do you create a folder? I flunked update my iPad 101, but just got that to go through. I can see it's updated, but folders? No clue here.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Hold you finger on an app until they all start wiggling.  Then drag that app onto another.  Presto--there's your folder.  You can add additional apps to the folder the same way--the limit on the phone is 12 apps/folder.  (same on the iPad?)


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Hold you finger on an app until they all start wiggling. Then drag that app onto another. Presto--there's your folder. You can add additional apps to the folder the same way--the limit on the phone is 12 apps/folder. (same on the iPad?)


The only thing I didn't try...  Thanks!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Can you name the folders then?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

When it pops up the window after you select your folder (when the apps are still jiggling), you can rename the there.


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

How do you make a folder?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

spoiled brat said:


> How do you make a folder?





VictoriaP said:


> Hold you finger on an app until they all start wiggling. Then drag that app onto another. Presto--there's your folder. You can add additional apps to the folder the same way--the limit on the phone is 12 apps/folder. (same on the iPad?)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I really like that when you create a folder, it automatically knows this is Travel or Health or whatever. Cool


----------

